
New Surface Laptop 3 with a 15-inch model, new aluminum finish and USB-C - aminecodes
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20892144/microsoft-surface-laptop-3-usb-c-features-price-specs-release-date
======
_bxg1
Wondering if this is the year Microsoft starts pulling devs away from
MacBooks. Good build quality, 3:2 aspect ratio, and now a 15-inch screen. The
custom processor seems exciting too, although it's hard to evaluate that
without benchmarks.

~~~
1582081d-60bf
Needs a sane OS. Windows 10 is not it.

~~~
jazoom
I'm running Linux on my SP4. It's pretty good.

